# 1tb festplatte bei media markt 99 €



## guldano (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen, ob die Festplatte von fujitsu siemens mit 1 tb bei media markt empfehlenswert ist?
oder hat schon jemand anders mit festplatten von fujitsu siemens erfahrung gemacht?

danke, mfg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenn die ned, u/S und Cache?


----------



## Wagga (5. Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs mit der ?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Festp...p;l3=3%2C5+Zoll

Mit Samsung habe ich persönlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Meine HD läuft seit gut einem Jahr und die läuft noch wie am ersten Tag.
Bis jetzt tiptop.
Festplatten von FujiuSiemens kenne ich gar nicht und ich kann dir da keine
Empfehlung geben, wusste gar nicht das die auch Festplatten herstellen.
Ich hatte bis jetzt Maxtor,WesternDigital und Samsung.
Maxtor und WesternDigital als Interne und externe.
Intern: eine WD 40 GB IDE läuft seit 2003 (allerdings sehr selten weil 2.Rechner)
Intern: Eine 160 GB SATA Maxtor Von 2005-2007 ( auf einmal Fehler verursacht und Daten defekt)
Dann durch die Samsung 501LJ SATA ausgetauscht diese läuft seit 2007 ohne Probleme.
Ich würde zu einer Samsung greifen
Ich habe auch schon überlegt ob ich eine 1TB noch dazu kaufe


----------

